
Leading the Organization: Gotchas - mjoshy
https://medium.com/@joshuamabina/leading-the-organization-gotchas-35d548e3a3de
======
mjoshy
My takeaways on the fundamentals of leading an organization; a course offered
by edX, The University of Queensland.

